# suggestions on where to purchase a s.s. prop



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

just wondering where everyone goes for their props? looking for a fair price on a powertech ss 13 pitch for my merc 25 hp 2 stroke, obvious answer might be the skiff shop but who else sells them around here?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure on the PowerTech's, but I have found SS props on Iboats: http://boatpropellers.iboats.com/Me...22500/?session_id=430609118&cart_id=888022796

Bob's Machine Shop sells PT props, but you have to call for pricing. Best I've found online is $226 for a 10x13 PT 3 Blade.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

logged on to "getaprop.com" and am now the proud new owner of a 13 pitch powertech ss prop for 187.00 plus shipping  ordered it on friday and was sitting at my door step yesterday (wed.) ... i did eventually call them just to verify stock, price and placed the order over the phone


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

prop gods!!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

definatly call ken @ prop gods. 

941-735-5808


----------

